# Please port TiVo iOS app to run natively on Apple silicon Macs



## Andy_MP (Dec 2, 2020)

My TiVo Bolt is in an upstairs media room in my house. To access the content on that Bolt from my new Apple Mac mini M1 in my kitchen I use the browser and go to TiVo onlline. That almost works, unless I try to skip forward or back a number of times which tends to lock up the browser interface. The user experience using an iPad and the TiVo iOS app is much better, instantly skipping forward or back with no hiccups. The new "Apple silicon" Macs can run iOS apps natively, but the TiVo iOS app refuses to run, putting up an error message saying the OS has been modified. Please port the TiVo iOS app to run on Apple silicon Macs.


----------

